# VERY SHOCKED announcing my BFP!!



## lollylou1

after 10 months of TTC our BAbybugalugs Number 2 i got a bfp this morning, i did an ic which was the faintest bfp u have ever seen in your life i was looking to see if i had a frer but i didnt all i had was digis! i though what the hell and did it and out pops a bfp 1-2
cos i am a idiot i did another with same wee which came up not preg so i have had to do another to balance out the answer my husband will kill me using 3 digis in one morning hahaha!
anyway phoned clear blue they said your def preg faulty test will send me a replacement one!

so girls i am very shocked to be announcing i have my bfp i havent even looked at due date to be honest feel so rough i just overwhelmed!!
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/fdc88d87.jpg

thanks for looking!

If you have me on fb please don't mention it as keeping a secret
Thanks xxx

Lou
xxx


----------



## shannon123

big congratulations!!! X :)


----------



## alice&bump

I knew it!! So happy for you hun! Congrats xxx


----------



## MangoCoconut

Congratulations to you and to your family :)
I expect you will be due early June? Fantastic news x


----------



## baby.love

Congrats :dust: x


----------



## hayley x

Knew it!!! As soon as I saw the status then a certain someone also comment knowing I just knew it would be you :cloud9: I am SO SO happy for you :happydance: well done :) xxx


----------



## Luckystar

Congratulations!! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats x


----------



## FEDup1981

I knew it too after reading leannes status this morning! I came on here and looked for a bfp announcement from u, but there wasnt one, then when u wrote ur status i just knew. So yeah, ive been ur stalker this morning!!!

Very happy for you. Congrats!! x x x :dance:


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations hun , hope you have a happy and healthy pg:happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

oh lou, what wonderful, fab news!! i'm sooooo bloody over the moon for you both!! huge congratulations sweetheart :yipee: xx


----------



## helen1234

wahhhhhhhhhh thank god you announced i was going stir crazy haha.

so so so so so so happy for you babycakes xxxxx

luff you :happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

Wohooooooooooooooooooooo for you :wohoo: xxx

Happy happy 9 months (well 8 now) to you ....thats 3 on the orange next month haha 

x


----------



## Stickyplum

Congrats xx


----------



## ALY

congratulations babes :kiss: 

have a happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## Cheryl xx

Massive congratulations hun xx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Yey!!!!!!!!

I'm gonna be an aunty again !!!!!!!!!!!!

On phone in middle of shopping centre but had to see your BFP announcement!!!!

I'm sooooooo happy

Love ya!! Xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Yey!!!!!!!!

I'm gonna be an aunty again !!!!!!!!!!!!

On phone in middle of shopping centre but had to see your BFP announcement!!!!

I'm sooooooo happy

Love ya!! Xxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

HUGE congrats hun!!! x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats! x


----------



## babydust1

congratulations H & H 9 months ! :) x


----------



## Blah11

Aw congrats hun!!! Long wait you've had, you must be overjoyed. Hope I join you soon X


----------



## ~KACI~

eeekkk! massive congrats hun!!


----------



## cla

congrats hun i got my possitive this morning as wellxxxxx


----------



## TheMrs.28

Wonderful news!! Congrats!! What DPO are you today?? What were your symptoms? (I am a symptom stalker!) ;)


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your :bfp:

xx


----------



## louise1302

oooommmmmgggggggg huge congrats


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats!! :D YAY!!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Had to come snooping after Helen's status hahah

Congrats!! This is fantastic!


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay yay yay! We can be bump buddies again. Only two months behind. Soooo happy for you!


----------



## lottie_2007

Aww huge congratulations hun x


----------



## x-amy-x

woop woop... do i have me a bump buddy!?


----------



## x-amy-x

ohh you already got 2 :dohh: :lol:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

x-amy-x said:


> ohh you already got 2 :dohh: :lol:

more bump buddies the better :winkwink:


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeeeeee Congratulations hun :D:D:D:D


----------



## nessajane

Aww hun :cloud9: Congratulations!! so pleaesed for you xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

massive congrats xxxx


----------



## cazza22

congrats hunxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

:wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!​


----------



## jenny_wren

x-amy-x said:


> woop woop... do i have me a bump buddy!?

congratulations to you tooooo!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## clairebear

YAY!!!!! Congrats hunni!!!! :D x x x


----------



## Bittersweet

*facepalm* now i get lea's status after i commented like a tit! lol

congratulations:)xxxx


----------



## honey08

:wohoo: massive congrats x


----------



## Dizzy321

:happydance: congratulations hun :happydance: x


----------



## clairebear

Ps I wondered where all the status disappeared too!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!


----------



## polo_princess

OMG Lou :shock: woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Massive congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## xLaurax

Wahoooo!!!! Huge congratulations sweetie xxxx


----------



## lollylou1

Thanks everyone it's really early days but i wanted to tell u all
Lou
Xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Lou, I spend most of my time chatting in mother of all conception months graduates in pregnancy groups. It'd be lovely to see you there.


----------



## happybeany

Woohooo congrats!!!!

(and bloody clearblue with their dodgy test.. lol) xxx


----------



## AP

Awww congratulations hunny! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Dukechick

:bfp: Congrats!!


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats hun! Im guessing were due around the same time!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations! x x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay!!!!!! Just seen this. So pleased.Congratulations!!! xxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations sweetie!!! xx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## LuluBee

Congratulations honey! I've been checking on here every so often looking for your bfp, so happy for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congrats Lou! xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just seen this!! Omg!! Congrats hunni I am so please for you I really am :) xxx


----------



## AC81

congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

:dust:

Congratulations 

:dust:


----------

